# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  "Москва-Сити" с высоты

## Scorpio

Вот, со строительства комплекса -- отличные фото:   
Это еще в скромном разрешении.
В отличном качестве это (и несколько других отличных фото) -- здесь:   http://russos.livejournal.com/456720.html 
Вообще, весь этот ЖЖ стоит смотреть. Красивого там уйма.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Пусть это не в тему о Москве... неважно.  ::    
Ну, слов нет -- тихо стону (стоню? стонаю?) от восторга. 
Как это он умудряется ТАК снимать, а?  ::

----------


## Ramil

ИМХО, всё-таки присутствует постобработка в фотошопе.
Уж больно яркие цвета. Особенно это заметно по резким бликам на воде.

----------


## Leof

Или он снимал через пару фильтров.

----------


## Scorpio

Не знаю: наверное и фильтры какие-нибудь применялись, и колдовство в Фотошопе. Но меня в первую очередь впечатляет *результат*.
Хотелось б научиться делать такие снимки.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Качество мне не очень понравилось, больно темные и рябые какие-то. Но в целом очень интересно "поглядеть с высоты" на знакомые места. Особенно в панорамных снимках. А на Ленинградки еще деревья были, когда снимали.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Вот интересная подборочка в том же журнале: Ночная предновогодняя Москва с крыши. Кстати, снега - ноль.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Слухи гуляли, что не достроят этот центр. Слухи?

----------


## Maxim N.

Не знаю, достроят или нет, но план уже не выполняют. Отстают чуть ли не на год.

----------


## MasterAdmin

> Как это он умудряется ТАК снимать, а?

 Фильтры и графический редактор. 
Если ЖЖ автора почитать, то находятся такие подсказки... 
Для неба: _на фотографиях с небом я потом в лайтруме его делал болелее темно-синим и контрастным.
Плюс есть такая штука ещё: http://www.lightroomkillertips.com/2008 ... -blue-sky/ 
т.е. помимо фотографирования с этим фильтром ты кадр ещё дорабатываешь в этой програмке лайтрум?_

----------


## Lampada



----------

